# HELP!! IS MY DOG PREGNANT???



## tbananaz (Jun 7, 2010)

We recently got our pit within the last 2 mos.. she has always been relatively excitable but still mild mannered.. within the last week or so she has started digging more than usual and growling when the kids come to close to her while she is in her space... her appetite has decreased ALOT and for the first time ever today i caught her laying in a bin in the closet.. o yeah and i would venture to say that she sleeps 16 hrs a day.. please take a look at the pics below and let me know what u think and if u think she is... then how far along.. thanks.. this forum is the best!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm not very experienced in pregnancy, but some dogs have a false pregnancy where their boobs swell and they even lactate. I think your best bet is to go to the vet, since you can't guarantee she wasn't bred before you brought her home. If it was a case of you knew she hadn't been with a male and had been her owner all along then you would know it was a false pregnancy, but I think it's up in the air now.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Ditto what FC says. Take her to the vet to get checked out.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes take her to the vet but more so to deal with the aggression she is showing. Is it ok she is acting thisway to your kids? Please at the very least if you refuse to put her down then abort the pups, have her spayed and lock her down or there is going to be trouble.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

could be a false prego.

go to the vet to find out for sure as previously mentioned


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Aggression is not normal for pregnant bitches if anything my dogs get a little more desperate for attention. You could have a few things going on and I assume this is a new dog to you and you got her pregnant.

She could be having a false pregnancy
She could be pregnant an x-ray will determine that from your vet and also give you about how far along she is.

Now you have to deal with the aggression towards your kids. IMO I would not have a dog around my kids who could hurt them and your females does not have the correct temperament for an APBT or Bully.
So you can put her to sleep or keep her away from the kids at all times but keeping her in a dog run or kennel. If you do keep her you could abort the litter since temperament is passed down to the offspring. 

You have some tough choices to make but please understand the growling at your kids is not normal or a pregnant pit bull.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Aggression is not normal for pregnant bitches if anything my dogs get a little more desperate for attention. You could have a few things going on and I assume this is a new dog to you and you got her pregnant.
> 
> She could be having a false pregnancy
> She could be pregnant an x-ray will determine that from your vet and also give you about how far along she is.
> ...


:goodpost:All great advice along with everybody else's post in this thread!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Thinking about it more, the growling could be a pain response, I would definitely head to the vet asap. If you find she is in good health and having a false pregnancy, then you may have to make a tough choice, but your kids' safety has to come first. If it turns out she's pregnant and having complications that are causing a great deal of pain, then you could spay/abort and go from there as far as determining her temperment.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

oh if you have had her for 2 months a dogs gestation is 62 days so she might be ready to have the puppies at any time. If you can;t get her to the vet for x-rays read up on this site and how to whelp puppies because you are going to need it.
if she is too far along it might be too late to abort the litter but you could cull the whole litter after they are born, or evaluate the bitch after the puppies come like dixland said it could be a pain response. I doubt it but anything is possible.

Whelping Puppies, Breeding Dogs

Here is a video of puppies being born if you have never seen it so you can know what to expect. You can let mom do most of the work, I am a little more hands on when I whelp.


----------

